
Daily Fantasy Sports MLB Data Exploration - cole-maclean
http://cole-maclean.github.io/
======
cole-maclean
As part of transitioning to a career in data science/AI, I'm currently
enrolled in Udacity's Data Science nanodegree. As part of that, one of the
projects was to pick an interesting dataset to perform some exploratory data
analysis on using the R programming language. I chose to explore some MLB
statistics in relation to Fanduel Scores. Thought some of you might be
interested.

This analysis doesn't even come close to exploring all the available
relationships, but was a fun project and I discovered some useful information
to aid in building a predictive model.

Hope others enjoy it.

-Cole

